
Cathleen Morawetz has died - dnetesn
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/08/11/science/cathleen-morawetz-dead-nyu-mathematician.html?rref=collection%2Fsectioncollection%2Fscience&action=click&contentCollection=science&region=stream&module=stream_unit&version=latest&contentPlacement=1&pgtype=sectionfront&_r=0
======
danso
The obit says she became president of the American Mathematical Society in
1995 -- which means she was still leading at the age of 72.

Her writeup when receiving the National Medal of Science in 1998:
[http://www.ams.org/notices/199903/comm-
morawetz.pdf](http://www.ams.org/notices/199903/comm-morawetz.pdf)

~~~
pedrocr
>which means she was still leading at the age of 72

The current US president is 71 and on average women have longer life
expectancies so it doesn't seem that high an age to be leading a group like
the AMS.

~~~
sverhagen
The current US president is the oldest US president to date, and it was even a
thing that came up in the campaign (for multiple candidates, by the way).

~~~
pedrocr
I remember it being an issue in the McCain campaign but not with Trump.
Anyway, it's not a young age but if it's only a discussion point for president
of the whole country for presiding over the AMS it shouldn't be surprising at
all.

~~~
idibidiart
let's not bring a lowbrow act like Trump and the AMS together in one sentence
ever again ... please. It's a terrible comparison.

------
zitterbewegung
The title of the article is somewhat strange in that it sounds like
Mathematics doesn't have many real world applications. On the other hand I
believe that the title of the article is very effective for people to share it
or even as an attention grabber.

~~~
macspoofing
>it sounds like Mathematics doesn't have many real world applications.

When it comes to Pure Mathematics, isn't that true in general?

~~~
microcolonel
Given the proximity to physics, that is very often untrue. Because of how
abstract logic and maths are, analogies from maths often inform us about the
physical world.

~~~
macspoofing
Much of cutting edge physics doesn't have practical applications either,
whether it's dark matter and string theory, early universe cosmology or
astrophysics. =)

------
cpr
Curious why this resonates with the HN crowd?

Reqiescat in pace.

~~~
purple-again
Heavy cross pollination between mathematics and programming. More so in some
disciplines than others. All around sad loss for humanity.

~~~
sn9
94's a good age to go. It seemed like she lived a rich and fulfilling life. We
should all be so lucky.

